# Looking for Guitar Teacher in Bloor/Jane area



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

As title says, looking for an affordable guitar teacher in the Bloor/Jane area in Toronto.

My friend is going to one guy that charges $25 for 30 minutes which I think is a bit much.


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

z0z0 said:


> As title says, looking for an affordable guitar teacher in the Bloor/Jane area in Toronto.
> 
> My friend is going to one guy that charges $25 for 30 minutes which I think is a bit much.


In my area (in Quebec) it's about 27$ per hour in commercial establishments. I've usually paid about 25$ per hour outside of schools.

Marc


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't know what lessons are supposed to go for, but I know that KAOS Music, at Bloor & Royal York, charge about $25 per half-hour. They're a good shop and have some good teachers, so I'd recommend them, if you come around to finding their prices acceptable. 

I figure you have to pay at least what someone's time is worth, plus cover some of their costs for overhead, equipment, etc. The guy who fixed my washing machine last week charged about $80 per hour. The guy who fixes my motorcycle charges about $60 per hour. They're nice guys and everything, but I don't think they've got the creativity, talent, and soul that I'm looking for in a guitar instructor. Not to mention, they're not exactly teaching motorcycle repair or washing-machine repair courses. My guess is, they'd charge a lot more per hour if I asked them to do that...

Just a little food for thought.

--- D


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm with Duster on this one. I think $25-ish/30 mins is about standard.

However, I'm also looking for a good teacher in the Bloor and Jane/Runnymede area, so I'll bump this up!


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> I'm with Duster on this one. I think $25-ish/30 mins is about standard.
> 
> However, I'm also looking for a good teacher in the Bloor and Jane/Runnymede area, so I'll bump this up!


It's expensive in Ontario! Glad to get reasonable rates here in Quebec  I think it's 20$ for 30 mins, 27$ for an hour. My son has been taking lessons for the last 5 years (on and off) at those prices...

Marc


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Duster said:


> I don't know what lessons are supposed to go for, but I know that KAOS Music, at Bloor & Royal York, charge about $25 per half-hour. They're a good shop and have some good teachers, so I'd recommend them, if you come around to finding their prices acceptable. --- D



Ditto on Kaos.


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

I think $50 per hour for a BEGINNER is a bit much. 
I can see if the teacher is teaching advanced level stuff but "put your finger here and press" does not deserve $50 per hour.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

z0z0 said:


> I think $50 per hour for a BEGINNER is a bit much.
> I can see if the teacher is teaching advanced level stuff but "put your finger here and press" does not deserve $50 per hour.


I see your logic, but does that mean that beginner students should have beginner teachers, who's time is worth less than "better" teachers?

I've been lucky, in other endeavours in life, to have had access to top-ranked instructors, even when I was an inexperienced beginner. Having a good instructor is important, even when you're just starting out. And the better someone is at their job, the more their time is worth.

But you're right, I'm sure there are students, people who aren't "experienced" instructors, who would sell their time for cheaper than guys (or girls) who have been teaching for longer. Maybe that's what the OP should be seeking out...

--- D


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It's actually hard to compare teaching beginners to teaching advanced students, they are both demanding in their own way. I won't accept less pay for one or the other, but beginners only get a half hour where advanced students get one hour. If my rates varied with ability, I'd never teach beginners, but beginners need good instruction as much as others. Besides, all students share a lot of the same resources and overhead expenses like books, copying, heat/hydro, book-keeping, etc.

Market rates are generally geographical in this business. I'm high in my area at $680 (plus registration fee) annually, which works out to $34/hour (20 hours or 40 half hours per year). I'm often told I could charge more in the big city, but I don't want to live there. My fees are based on enrollment, not attendance. However, instruction is not a sideline for me, it's all I do besides a few sessions and gigs, and it has to pay the bills, overhead, and pay me a wage. Otherwise, why do it? 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You may be able to find someone for a little less than $25.00 per half hour but don't expect a whole lot below $20.00. If you do, the person may not be worth your time. It's like everything else, you get what you pay for. 

May I suggest, though, when you are looking for a "good" teacher, the best place is at a music STUDIO and not a music STORE. A music studio main business is teaching music, not selling equipment so they have to be good at what they do. You could start looking in www.kijiji.com under services and then under music. There a a number to pick from. And ask lots of questions. Also, you won't be a rank beginner for long if you practice 1/2 hour, 5 days a week. It's amazing how quickly you'll advance, in just a month or two.

Here is another suggestion for you if you have self-discipline. This would include about a year's lessons for about $150.00. I am presently using it and would recommend it to anyone from a beginner to an advanced player.

http://www.learnandmasterguitar.com/

You can check out a review of L & M here:

http://guitars.greenasjade.net/reviews?product=12


----------

